# Can't Click any link until ads load.



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Recently I keep having an issue where I can't click on any links on this forum until the ads load. The cursor just remains the standard pointer and doesn't change into the hand to indicate you are hovering over a link.

I can't navigate the forum or threads until after the ads load and clicking on a link when I don't have the hand curser does nothing.

This is a pain, as sometimes it can lock up the page for up to a minute waiting for the ads sometimes.

I am viewing the forums with Safari on OS X 10.10.4


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It takes 60 seconds for every page to fully load?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

No, the page fully loads within 3 seconds tops with my ATT LTE hotspot.

But where the ads are is still empty / blank space. Sometimes it takes 10 seconds for them to appear, other times it can be up to 60 seconds for the ads to pop in.

And when the page gets locked up where I can't click on anything until the ads appear that is real obnoxious.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The interesting thing here is that if this was so '"real obnoxious." I would think we would be flooded with complaints. But you are the first and I have not even see such an issue.

I just now tested my MacBook, on 4G in a poor reception area of Vermont where I can not get service without a booster, on Safari, Chrome and Firefox and had no such issue while trying and trying by clicking around the site.

So kind pondering to say the least why you may have an issue.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah I tried logged out with full ads & everything loaded within a few seconds.


----------

